# Zach Randolph Press Conf Scheduled Monday 7/2/07 At 4PM



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The Knicks have announced a Monday, 4:00 PM EDT press conference at the team's Madison Square Garden Training Center in Greenburgh, New York.
> 
> Isiah Thomas will present Zach Randolph as the newest Knick acquisition. Randolph was acquired in a draft-day deal in exchange for Channing Frye and Steve Francis.
> 
> The Knicks' press release indicates that Dan Dickau and Fred Jones will also be in attendance on Monday, which may mean that the team has no immediate plan to release or otherwise rid itself of either player.


www.realgm.com


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Stop trolling the board!
-UssKittyHawk


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Quit being a troll, man. And get real, the Knicks gave up practically nothing to get a dominant post-scorer.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

SLAM said:


> Quit being a troll, man. And get real, the Knicks gave up practically nothing to get a dominant post-scorer.




I am not here to troll, but you should think about that comment. 

Have you wondered why you only gave up Frye and Francis? Is it because Kevin Pritchard is stupid? Judging by the other things he has done I would rule that out. Is it because we were dying for a player like Frye? Looking at our roster that probably isn't it either. Is it because Steve Francis fits the new character of the team? :lol: no, he'll be bought out or traded. Or is it because Randolph for all his worth on the offensive end of the floor is one of the worst defenders in the league, haults the offense when he touches the ball and is an absolute piece of crap off the court?......You would be getting warmer....


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Or is it because Randolph for all his worth on the offensive end of the floor is one of the worst defenders in the league, haults the offense when he touches the ball and is an absolute piece of crap off the court?......You would be getting warmer....


So we get a 20/10 guy for nothing cause he has a few issues in his game and has off the court problems. Ill take that any day of the week.:cheers:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Keep on trolling on this board guys and I'll edit you and slap a warning in a flash, show some class.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

a 20 and 10 guy who isnt going to be a 20 and 10 guy in ny


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Priest said:


> a 20 and 10 guy who isnt going to be a 20 and 10 guy in ny


Who cares what is average will be, just as long as I see an improvement in the win column and beyond.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> I am not here to troll, but you should think about that comment.
> 
> Have you wondered why you only gave up Frye and Francis? Is it because Kevin Pritchard is stupid? Judging by the other things he has done I would rule that out. Is it because we were dying for a player like Frye? Looking at our roster that probably isn't it either. Is it because Steve Francis fits the new character of the team? :lol: no, he'll be bought out or traded. Or is it because Randolph for all his worth on the offensive end of the floor is one of the worst defenders in the league, haults the offense when he touches the ball and is an absolute piece of crap off the court?......You would be getting warmer....


Whatever MM. I'm from the Blazer board, too. I wanted Zach traded as well, though I don't like this deal. My point was that he shouldn't be trolling. NY made a good move without giving up any important pieces, even ridding themselves of one of their own headaches and bad contracts. They can hardly lose in this deal. Zach is moving to a team with established veterans, and he isn't going to be the Man like he was in Portland. He'll have to fit in with a team with a lot of other scorers. Hopefully that means Zach is forced to do more of the things that made him successful in the first place...grabbing offensive boards, getting putbacks and scrapping for the ball.


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

Zach wasn't even full recovered from microfracture knee surgery and averaged 24 and 10. He is one of the biggest gym rats you'll ever get to know and is one of quickest (not fastest) players in the league. You will be pleasantly surprised. Portland is doing a great thig out there, but their blue print for success was to find a way to win and get rid of their Jail Blazer image. Greg Oden made both possible, and New York got Zach at a big discount because of it. 

We'll see how it works out. Is Marbury a pass first point guard now? He has 4 scorers in the other positions.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Don't be naive*

Oden had nothing to do with it. They were actively shopping him before the Blazers even knew there pick number.The reason they got him for what they did is that they couldn't get more. Do you really think they could have gotten a better deal but didn't?


----------



## CB4Allstar (Feb 21, 2006)

It was a good trade for both teams. New York added a 24/10 guy who is as dominant as anyone in the post, and has some of the best touch in the league. He may be selfish, but New York will have to live with that. They're going to be a better team next year because of this trade for sure. I think they are a playoff contender now. They have so many other guards who can score the basketball, and now they have two dominant post players. Wow.

For Portland, they got rid of a guy who was screwing up their offense with selfish play. They just got Greg Oden, and he and LaMarcus Aldridge will be franchise big men for years to come, so they may as well get rid of Randolph's massive contract.

Good trade for both teams. Trolling is not necessary.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Don't be naive*



alphaorange said:


> Oden had nothing to do with it. They were actively shopping him before the Blazers even knew there pick number.The reason they got him for what they did is that they couldn't get more. Do you really think they could have gotten a better deal but didn't?


Oden had everything to do with it. The Blazers wanted to get Zach away from Oden and Aldridge and let them gel together as quickly as possible. If we had gotten say Durant, we would have kept ZBo and if we were to deal him, trade him at the deadline.

Zach is a good guy, he just makes mistakes sometimes, and I wish him the best. I hope he becomes an All-Star this year because the guy is one of, if not the hardest workers in the NBA.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

youre right he wont get 20 & 10 it will be like 23 & 12 or 13 a game . Zbo is a beast and I will enjoy watching him dominate the east


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

ok so i saw the conference a little while ago. Randolph seemed nervous, but excited at the same time. He said he views this as a sign from god, he said not to judge him on his past but to judge him on what he can do for the organization and the future. Zach admitted that he made some mistakes in the past but he sees it as being a young guy and everyone makes mistakes and learns from them. Also he mentioned that when he first heard about the trade, the first thing he thought about was eddy curry. Zach said curry was a friend of his off the court and he just cant wait to start playing.

So far so good


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Good stuff


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

THe most boring press conference ever. I mustve heard Zach say exciting 10 times, and all three of them w as like Oh portland was my home im gonna miss it i was wshocked when we were all traded..... but NY is cool.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

I am a Portland fan and I liked watching Zach work hard on offense - the man has some moves that are really great and he can put a defender on his heels like a Hakeem lite. He does have his flaws - Defense and off-court.

The deal makes sense for Portland - saving a lot of money for the time is ready for a stud FA in 2 - 3 years and giving minutes to the future of the front court in Oden/Aldridge (and Frye was untouchable last year - a nice pick for Portland as an insurance/backup - and I suspect he will work better with a different coach).

For NY this seems like a high-risk high-reward move. If Zach can co-exist with another low-post player that requires a lot of touches and clogs the lane and if he works better on D - NY will be a fun power team to watch and will cause a lot of problems for opposing teams in the east, if it does not happen - NY is either stuck in cap space hell for two years longer or they will have to sell either Curry or Zach for cheap.

Good luck to Zach and NY. I hope Zach is rewarded for his hard work with his first all-star appearance.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> ok so i saw the conference a little while ago. Randolph seemed nervous, but excited at the same time. He said he views this as a sign from god, he said not to judge him on his past but to judge him on what he can do for the organization and the future. Zach admitted that he made some mistakes in the past but he sees it as being a young guy and everyone makes mistakes and learns from them. Also he mentioned that when he first heard about the trade, the first thing he thought about was eddy curry. Zach said curry was a friend of his off the court and he just cant wait to start playing.
> 
> So far so good


Exactly, I saw the press conf as well, he appeared very nervous, but excited all in the same breath. He is looking forward to getting a fresh start, and leaving all the off court drama behind.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

I thought it was pretty positive actually. Randolph was def. nervous but he seemed really genuine about wanting to start over. He said all the right things but at the same time they seemed to me to come from the heart. That would be some story if he put all his problems behind him and made a good impact in NY.


----------

